# anyone reconise these people from hamm?



## danica (Feb 27, 2008)

anyone reckonise these people from hamm? hee hee i'm so dead


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

LOL. How unfortunate.


----------



## daveroyals (Jul 5, 2008)

omg i look stupid lol 
i cant belive you put it up lol 
i look like ... well ... i look likee ... me 
thumbs up


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## daveroyals (Jul 5, 2008)

*thats right put up all the realli bad pics dont you guys lol *
*tick that one is realli bad of me *
*omg i am shamed *
*i cant wait to go back tho lol *
*heres hopiong for Hamm March 2009 lol *


----------



## f00dog (May 16, 2008)

:lol2: Duncan (Nimro) does have an 'individual' taste in clothes...but never seen him in a dress before!

:2thumb: Thanks for sharing!


----------

